# Buying Online



## hwb (May 21, 2017)

Who do you use for online purchasing. HO scale, price, selection, pre-order availability. In that order

Since the closing of wholesaletrains.com (Lantz) I haven't bought much of anything. Mostly because there hasn't been anything I wanted but there are some upcoming releases I would like.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have used internetrains.com, modeltrainstuff, trainworld, caboose hobbies, traintrack.net, Loy's Toys, Litchfield Station, Rapido, modelbahn ott, Tonys Train Exchange, and others. They were all satisfactory and honoured orders that arrived in good order.

For prices and stock availability, it's tough to beat trainworld or M.B. Klein (modeltrainstuff).


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I joined this forum almost a year ago to ask the very same question. I have used modeltrainstuff.com and hobbylinc.com . Modeltrainstuff.com's prices are good and their order processing is very fast. Hobbylinc has a wider selection and decent prices, but their order processing is very slow. I find trainworld's site hard to navigate and have never ordered anything there. I've also bought a couple of items I really wanted from Amazon.com "third party vendors". Never used eBay.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There are several good online suppliers -- most of the general merchandise ones have already been mentioned.

I personally never had much luck with WholesaleTrains. Good prices, but somewhat deceptive inventory policy ("available" for instance), poor backorder service, often lousy communication, and occasionally exorbitant S&H charges. I know others had a different experience, but my point is if you were ok with them, there are many other places that are fine.

Trainworld has great prices, and tremendous sales, but you have to know exactly what you want. Forget browsing in their website. But before I buy something elsewhere, I check their price for it.

Walthers obviously has more inventory than just about anyone, but of course their policy is MSRP, so they don't undercut their dealers. Still, for a sale item or something you can't find anywhere else, a good source.

Even eBay is fine, if you're careful.

Bottom line is, don't be afraid to look for things online. The way specialty retail is trending, you really need to be able to use online sources.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe I am the exception rather than the rule, but numerous Ebay purchases have yielded only one really, _REALLY_ bad purchase.
It was an N scale engine, an Alco for the wonderful price of $8.00. Yes, I should have backed off right then.
But my cheap side took over, and I purchased it. (It was used)

The handrails were missing, the body wouldn't stay snapped onto the metal block parts.
But the worst was the performance. It would only pull one car, and that was badly. Absolutely no power whatsoever.
Details are omitted, mostly because I want to forget about that pig.

Since then it has been sent to the scrap heap, where I look at it in disgust.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

With model train stuff I have only used eBay. That said I have never had a issue with any seller of model trains. 
I felt bad for the one seller as I bought a small steamer to help repair one I was working on. It was in good shape. I just wanted the motor. Upon shipping it I guess the smoke stack broke. So he refunded me everything, but the actual shipping cost. So I got a motor that I needed for nothing & a few parts plus a tender I used on other projects. Before I could tell the seller I would of been ok with the damage I had the refund. I offered to repay him , but he declined. 
So with that said most seller of model railroad stuff seems to be a stand up person. At least so far for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

I used to go to a dozen swap meets a year when I lived in Ohio. Now I buy and sell a lot on eBay, and have since 1998, and I too have only had a few bad purchases out of hundreds. In all cases the sellers did everything to make me happy. In one instance a Proto GP had bad gears. I let him know and he refunded my total cost. I sent him back a check and told him it wasn't a problem, I just wanted him to be aware of the cracked axles for future sales.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

For most purchases online, I use http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/

Never had a problem with them. Ever.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Modeltrainstuff is a pretty good place. Pat's Trains, too.


----------



## Dalebaker (Nov 16, 2014)

For HO locomotives I find that Lombard Hobbies is hard to beat on prices and availability. Most of my locos have come from them.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I try to use my local hobby shops but its getting harder due to limited inventory. If I want something NA specific I check inventory and pricing at various online sources...MB Klien, Tonys Trains,Micro Mark are all my usual US sources...Canadain sources are Credit Valley Railroad Company, Canadian Express Line and Maple Airbrush Co. ( for airbrush specific stuff). I will usually order from whomever has the best price in conjuction with shipping time. I find most of the listed companies here are very efficient at getting my orders out but the choke-point is the border and/or Canada Posts inherent inefficiency. I avoid ordering directly from the manufacturers because they tend to be the most expensive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with the border choke point! I just mailed DANO a shell via first class post to Canada from PA. It's been four days in transit, and it's only gone around 90 miles! Last time I mailed something to Canada in a padded envelope, it took almost two weeks to reach the destination!

Arrived at Facility	ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)	May 28, 2017 12:05 pm	
Processed Through Facility	ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)	May 28, 2017 8:02 am	
Arrived at USPS Facility	JAMAICA, NY 11430	May 26, 2017 8:05 am	
Departed USPS Facility	JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097	May 26, 2017 6:03 am	
Arrived at USPS Facility	JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097	May 26, 2017 5:20 am	
Arrived at USPS Facility	PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176	May 26, 2017 12:39 am	
Departed Post Office	COLLEGEVILLE, PA 19426	May 25, 2017 4:45 pm	
Picked Up	COLLEGEVILLE, PA 19426	May 25, 2017 3:08 pm	
Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS, USPS Awaiting Item May 24, 2017


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I agree with the border choke point! I just mailed DANO a shell via first class post to Canada from PA. It's been four days in transit, and it's only gone around 90 miles! Last time I mailed something to Canada in a padded envelope, it took almost two weeks to reach the destination!
> 
> Arrived at Facility	ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)	May 28, 2017 12:05 pm
> Processed Through Facility	ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)	May 28, 2017 8:02 am
> ...


John..so far not too bad...3 days to go from you to the USPS facility in New York...wait until it actually hits the border/canadian customs and Canada Post..thats were things can get interesting. I bought a 44-tonner from Tonys Trains(4hour drive roundtrip across the border) last month....it took 3 weeks to reach me door-to-door, it was in the Canada Customs facility for almost 2 full weeks. A few weeks later I ordered something from NCE out west...got it in 5 days😃. 2 weeks ago I ordered a new Powercab, from Tonys Trains again...took 6 working days door to door. Just no telling how long things take when a border is involved. At least you guys have Saturday postal service unlike Canada.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

For on-line purchases, I first try TrainMaster in Buford, GA.

https://www.trainmastermodels.com

They are the closest train store to me, but too far away for regular visits. But they have an on-line store (which is currently down for an overhaul). Their prices are a touch higher than Model Train Stuff, but I like to support the "local" store.

If TrainMaster does not have what I need I go to Model Train Stuff -- which also has a local store -- but way to far away for me.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## DresdenRail (Apr 22, 2017)

*One more vote for Ebay*

Ok, so there are lots of good model train shops online, but it can be a very expensive hobby. If your finances are limited you can't beat Ebay. Even if your merchandise is not satisfactory you can get your money back from almost all sellers or from Paypal or Ebay itself.
I have 5 N scale engines that all run just fine and their TOTAL cost was $100.(ps: that's in Canadian dollars; deduct about 33% for US)
So, if you are on a budget try Ebay!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

DresdenRail said:


> Ok, so there are lots of good model train shops online, but it can be a very expensive hobby. If your finances are limited you can't beat Ebay. Even if your merchandise is not satisfactory you can get your money back from almost all sellers or from Paypal or Ebay itself.
> I have 5 N scale engines that all run just fine and their TOTAL cost was $100.(ps: that's in Canadian dollars; deduct about 33% for US)
> So, if you are on a budget try Ebay!


One thing to remember about E-Bay, you don't need to buy the first one you find, be patient and eventually you will find what you want at a good price, and I'm not talking about damaged goods. I have bought a lot on E-Bay and have always gotten what I wanted for the price I wanted to pay, even the rare and hard to find items.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

No hobby shops close to me so I use Ebay for 95% of my train purchases. In general most sellers will go out of their way to please the customer. Any issue I have had the seller either refunded the money in full or partial if agreed upon. I know a lot of people are apprehensive about Ebay however I have had really good luck with them since 2001 with only a few bad deals (550) buying or selling.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Genetk44 said:


> John..so far not too bad...3 days to go from you to the USPS facility in New York...wait until it actually hits the border/canadian customs and Canada Post..thats were things can get interesting.


To contrast shipping to Canada, where we supposedly have "free trade", I got a shipment from China of boards I had built there. So, let's see. I can ship something from China halfway around the world and get it in three days, and two of those days were on the weekend! Picked up on Friday at 6:45 in the evening, and it showed up at my door at 6:00 in the evening on Monday. Yes, it obviously has to go through customs to get to me, that didn't seem to slow it down!

Delivered - Signed for by Get Proof of Delivery *Monday, June 05, 2017 at 18:00* 
Origin Service Area: SHENZHEN - HANGZHOU - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC Destination Service Area: HARRISBURG, PA - COLLEGEVILLE - USA 

... snip ...

*Friday, June 02, 2017*, Shipment picked up SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC 18:45


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> To contrast shipping to Canada, where we supposedly have "free trade", I got a shipment from China of boards I had built there. So, let's see. I can ship something from China halfway around the world and get it in three days, and two of those days were on the weekend! Picked up on Friday at 6:45 in the evening, and it showed up at my door at 6:00 in the evening on Monday. Yes, it obviously has to go through customs to get to me, that didn't seem to slow it down!
> 
> Delivered - Signed for by Get Proof of Delivery *Monday, June 05, 2017 at 18:00*
> Origin Service Area: SHENZHEN - HANGZHOU - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC Destination Service Area: HARRISBURG, PA - COLLEGEVILLE - USA
> ...


Personally I think the biggest hold-up in delivery to Canada are Canada Customs service and the atrocious Canadian Postal service. Don't forget..besides no Saturday postal service we have to pay sales taxes on the stamps that we buy. Btw...what kind of boards did you have built??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Whatever it is, I was sure surprised when I got the word Friday that my finished boards were shipping, and Monday I had them in my hands!

The boards they were building were the YLB - RailSounds Battery Replacement boards. 









I used to have a US assembly house that did them, but they went belly up, and the best price I could find at a replacement in the US was twice the price of the Chinese house. I'd have much rather done them in the US, but I wasn't going to leave that kind of money on the table, I'd barely break even on them if I went with the higher priced quote.

I'm sad to say, I see why we're getting hammered here on manufacturing. Something is wrong when I can get something done half the globe away for half the price. Oh, and they ended up ordering the parts for the project from the US, and the parts cost was as much as I buy them for. The whole different was the labor costs.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow!! Well we are always hearing that the main reasons companies move offshore are labour costs.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Genetk44 said:


> Wow!! Well we are always hearing that the main reasons companies move offshore are labour costs.


I think you can be very sure that companies who move production offshore to take advantage of lower labor costs are very concerned with expediting and reducing the cost of both shipping and customs delays getting back to their main markets in North America.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You said it! The assembly of 200 of those boards was $258, or about $1.30 each board. The parts were the lion's share of the price, the bare board blanks were $0.62 each. 

I got 200 bare boards there were a similar size made in China with a different vendor, and the total cost, including DHL shipping back to the states was $100. The boards actually only cost $0.30/ea, try doing that in the US! The boards in the US would be well over $1/ea, the cheapest quote I got was $240 shipped! Since the process is almost totally automated, I can't even figure where all the extra expense is!

Remember, this is a short-run house that is probably more expensive than a place that produces a large quantity of boards. My little board above being built in a large quantity in China would probably be around 1/3 of what I paid for it, or maybe even less. The electronic modules from China you can get for peanuts on eBay simply amaze me, I can't imagine how they're making any money. Usually, I would pay twice the finished and shipped board cost just for the parts used on these modules! How do you compete with that?


----------

